# Josh McRoberts dating Lauren Conrad?



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/2007/07/lauren-conrad-possibly-dating-josh-mcroberts/


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

She's cute, but who is she?


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

Some MTV girl... a friend sent me that link.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I hate to admit this, but I remember LC on the Laguna Beach. 

With she, and Peterri's girl, we've got Eva and Alba beat... I think.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Could be worse, at least he's not dating that worthless scum known as Paris Hilton.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> I hate to admit this, but I remember LC on the Laguna Beach.
> 
> With she, and Peterri's girl, we've got Eva and Alba beat... I think.


got pictures of "Peterri's girl"?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

ugh.. sp. Petteri. 


http://blog.oregonlive.com/blazers/2007/07/petteri_possibilities.html

Check the links at the end of the post.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

I like how she's hiding her face around him.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> ugh.. sp. Petteri.
> 
> 
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/blazers/2007/07/petteri_possibilities.html
> ...


Frankly, I don't think she's that hot.

Not even CLOSE to Eva Longoria.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Fork said:


> Frankly, I don't think she's that hot.
> 
> Not even CLOSE to Eva Longoria.


I envy Tony Parker.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

For a second I thought it was Lauren *London* I was about to go crazy!


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I never heard of Lauren Conrad or Lauren London.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Atta boy, J-Mac, atta boy.

-Pop


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Ah, the things that entertain us desperate Blazer fans in the dog-days of summer.

Draft and summer league excitement are long gone and camp is too long in the future.

I 'spect that if someone heard a rumor about Roy having a hangnail it would qualify as news and be discussed.

So.....how 'bout them Mariners. :lol: 

Gramps...


----------



## M3M (Jun 19, 2006)

Atta boy Mcrob, doin it big, Big Pimpin'.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Yeah, but does she just like McBob's money or McBob?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I don't understand why people care about this kinda stuff...

...but to each his/her own, I guess.

PBF


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

ProudBFan said:


> I don't understand why people care about this kinda stuff...
> 
> 
> PBF



But they would have such cute babies. 
:gossip:


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Good for him, but I'd rather be out there trying to score my own beautiful (not to mention rich and semi-famous) chick than gossiping about Josh.


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

LC is awesome. If she comes to games i'm gonna try my best to find her


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

she aite...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Ditsy girl from the Hills. Oh well, McRob seems like her type.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

Fork said:


> Frankly, I don't think she's that hot.
> 
> Not even CLOSE to Eva Longoria.


How hot is Josh McRoberts? Desperate Housewives hot, or Mtv reality show hot?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

ryanjend22 said:


> she aite...


She aite?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> She aite?




Aren't those the ones over in Iraq?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Aren't those the ones over in Iraq?


Yeah, I believe so.

She doesn't seem like one though.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> She aite?


I believe that's urban slang for "She's alright." Pronounced "she ahh-ite."

-Pop


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

let's not scare off josh mcroberts already. i know portland's small.. but give him his space.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

M3M said:


> Atta boy Mcrob, doin it big, Big Pimpin'.


English, please.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

M3M said:


> Atta boy Mcrob, doin it big, Big Pimpin'.


She's not all that!


----------

